# Purchasing Outback 21RS



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi all! We are new to this great site and have found it to be very helpful in our research of the Outback. We have decided on the 21 RS for our needs and are towing with a 2003 Tahoe 5.3.
Have only found one dealer in the greater Seattle area carrying the Outbacks and quotes we were given on the 2003 and 2004 seemed very high according to our research (close to 20K.) Any suggestions as we jump into the shark pool? We have no trade and are paying cash. We are also willing to travel into OR to purchase but because we are looking to purchase now we would like to avoid travelling to Eastern Wa.

Cheers! sunny 
myself, Hub, two fab boys, and 100lb. mutt.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I have sent you an email addressing your concern, with my opinion and experience.

You will find a lot of answers, opinions, and facts concerning OUTBACKS here. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Out-Back-N,
21RS packs a lot into a relatively small package. It was our choice. We love the floor plan and the trailer doesn't seem to be cheaply made. Oh!.. and it looks great! A fully loaded 21RS with Comfort Package, Designer Package and all Popular Options costs the dealer approx. 14,000.00. My opinion is a dealer should(could) make 10 to 20% on these in order to be profitable and provide good service. This seems fair to me. Some dealers depending on how many they order may pay more or less for their trailers. Hope this helps! Brian


----------

